# Quick Recipe Without Crystal



## JFF (15/9/04)

Hi All,

After a recipe to put down this weekend. I have no cryatal malts and would welcome any suggestions. Available ingredients are ....

Grain

Pils and Trad Ale base malts
Munich
Smoked Munich
Chocolate and Dark Malts
Wheat and Oats

Hops
Saaz, Hallertau, Northern Brewer, Cascade

Yeasts
1028 and 1056
I do have pils and lager yeasts but dont have the fridge space at the moment.

Any suggestions appreciated.


----------



## GMK (15/9/04)

why not go for a robust smoked chocolate porter...
use nth brewer and cascade


----------



## Jazman (15/9/04)

. b


----------



## Jovial_Monk (15/9/04)

Or an oatstout, hmmmmmm, hint of smoke, yeah man!

Jovial Monk
who think crystal sux, anyway


----------



## bonk (15/9/04)

maybe a plain smoked ale (recipe came from grumpy thomas)

4 kg of munich malt
1 kg of pils malt
1 kg of smoked malt

enough saaz for about 28 ibu (edit: opps its for a 60 min boil)

you could use the 1056 as its a very clean yeast .

or maybe drop some munich and add in some ale malt if you don't have enough munich.

just an idea to add to the thinking fire


----------



## jayse (15/9/04)

Theres a idea from bonk JFF,
I have a brew much like this in a fermentor right now but with a lager yeast.
It is also pretty much similar to jazmans winning smoked ale.

You could do a 100% trad ale beer with NB for bittering and cascade on the end or all cascade.

Let us know what you come up.

The trad ale recipe would look something like
5.5kg trad ale 
40g cascade 60mins
30g cascade 15mins 
30g cascade 5 mins

wyeast 1056

You could swap some trad ale for wheat. Hallertau all though not traditional in these beers does work also. 


Cheers Jayse


----------



## MAH (16/9/04)

JFF

Don't even know what a Robust Smoked Chocolate Porter is, so I'll stick to a more traditional approach and suggest a Mild. Use the Trad Ale and the roasted grains, Nth Brewer for bittering with no late additions and the 1028 yeast. Very simple but very satisfying style of beer.

Two variations on this approach that you might like to consider are:
1. Add some Munich for a little extra depth to the malt flavour
2. Take some of the 1st runnings and boil them down to caramalise/crystalise in the pot. This might help get some Crystal malt characteristics into the brew.

Cheers
MAH


----------



## roach (16/9/04)

I'd suggest a simple APA as per Jayse's suggestion. Especially if the base ale malt is like Golden Promise where u don't need crystal. 

Cheers
Roach


----------



## JFF (16/9/04)

Thanx to one and all.

What I decided was pretty much down the path Jayse suggested.

90% Traditional Ale
10% Wheat
Hallertau to 25-30 IBU
1056 Yeast

My reasons. Well, as you can see, still pretty new AG brewer and I have done about 10 recipes from lagers to an oatmeal stout, mainly from recipes by you good folk (or very close variations). Someone told me early on that to learn I should do some basic beers to appreciate the individual ingredients. To date I haven't done this and I guess I decided that this was the perfect opportunity.

I decided on the hallertau simply because I am pretty comfortable with what cascade gives me (not quite an orgasm but ....) anyway.

I'm guessing that 10% wheat is not over the top, just looking for head retention here.

Thanx to all for your contributions as always and again am thankfull for such a vibrant community. 

Cheers to All.


----------



## roach (16/9/04)

Good move JFF - should turn out really well. If you have some rice hulls, I would throw them into the mash to ensure you don't get stuck with the wheat. Although with no more than 1/2kg you should have no probs.

Cheers
Roach


----------



## Jazman (16/9/04)

Jayse that was the recipe i used htat bonk said it finsied with about 28 litres it was a slight stuff up


----------

